# Snow Shovelling Scam!



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Heavy falls of snow are forecast in the South this winter and I wanted to warn you of this scam. Please be on the lookout for this pair in case they appear at your door.

They offered to shovel the snow from my driveway for only £10. Not ten minutes into the job they were at my door complaining about being cold. They said they wanted to come in to my house and get warm for a while.

Well, three hours later, they ended up leaving without finishing the driveway. I didn't get anything done around the house because I was afraid to take my eyes off of them.

Please don't let this happen to you!

Fortunately, I took their picture before they left so you should be able to identify them if they call on you. If these two appear on your doorstep, don't say you weren't warned!

http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff319/thedon1969/snow_scam.jpg

Roger


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

They didn't by any chance leave a business card?

If they did - please send their contact details to me by PM.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

They could shovel snow off my drive in June if they want


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

You guys got this all wrong. Shoveling snow is heavy work most suitable for someone strong like this gentleman










Also I don't mind sitting by the window watching his progress.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Christine600 - watching his progress. 

That's the first time I've heard it called that!


----------



## Kev1 (Apr 4, 2011)

Christine
Sue reckons she wants him to pop round here and just wait till the snow falls


----------

